
Hungarian PM: no tax for Hungarian women with four or more children - ilamont
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/feb/10/viktor-orban-no-tax-for-hungarian-women-with-four-or-more-children
======
microtherion
His coalition is going to be ever so pleased when they realize how many Roma
families will benefit from this tax break:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romani_people_in_Hungary#Demog...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romani_people_in_Hungary#Demographics)

------
kmlx
this is part of a wider effort across South-East Europe:

"Hungary, like its central and eastern European neighbours Slovenia, Croatia,
Slovakia and Serbia, have some of the lowest fertility rates in the world,
while many educated workers have sought higher salaries further west.
According to the United Nations, almost all of the countries with the fastest
shrinking populations are in eastern Europe. Hungary’s population is projected
to decline 15 per cent by 2050, from 9.7m in 2017 to 8.3m."

"Other countries in the region have also offered incentives to raise the birth
rate. In Poland, the conservative Law and Justice party rose to power in 2015
with an expensive pledge giving 500 zlotys (£100) a month, about one-third of
the net minimum wage, for every second and subsequent child. The initiative
costs more than 1 per cent of Poland’s GDP

Last spring, Serbia, which loses 30,000 people annually, introduced a 500m
dinar (£3m) fund to provide payments worth 12,000 dinar for families with
three children and 18,000 dinar for the fourth."

from:
[https://www.ft.com/content/56a5c36a-2d68-11e9-8744-e7016697f...](https://www.ft.com/content/56a5c36a-2d68-11e9-8744-e7016697f225)

------
newyankee
With the level of education and the reasons most women in a country like
Hungary do not have a lot of children, i doubt this amount would make any
dent. Although i am unaware of local complexities such amounts only encourage
breeding amongst the poorer sections which should not be encouraged.

At the risk of being flagged, it true though that a certain religion has much
higher fertility rate than the others and have observed it in very high
population countries in South Asia. One, if not the main reason for poverty

------
xiphias2
Even though Hungary has a great, safe, fun culture, young people who can are
running away to Western Europe because of the huge corruption that's going on
in Hungary compared to the size of the country.

Don't let the strongly manipulated voting system that favors villages instead
of representation in the number of people make you think that Orban is
popular. Many people outside Budapest still like him, but more and more people
come to realize that power concentrated in one hand is dangerous.

As for me I'm a big believer in decentralization (Bitcoin) helping to solve
some of the political problems, but of course there's still a lot to do to
undo the centralization that's going on in the judicial system and the media.

------
ilovetux
I have not been following any news related to Hungary or really anything going
on in Eastern Europe, so when I saw the headline I did not understand the
motivating factors. I thought that this might be a progressive policy to help
out women with a high number of children (and it is), but it is not motivated
through benevolence as I thought rather it is a protectionist policy aimed at
increasing their population. I was very surprised.

~~~
vibrato
thank you for providing your judgement on benevolence of policies in countries
and regions you admit not following. At least you're "morally right"...

